# Le Cordon Bleu France vs. U.S. partner schools?



## sharonla (Oct 16, 2007)

I am interested in attending culinary school and I am confused about these "partner schools" of Le Cordon Bleu, like the CCA. Do these schools have the same curriculum and high standards as the "official" Le Cordon Bleu or do they just pay to use their name? Does Le Cordon Bleu do anything to ensure that these schools are living up to the Le Cordon Bleu name or do they just cash the check from these schools and walk away? It seems from what I've heard from graduates of schools like the CCA, their "Le Cordon Bleu" degree means nothing out in the real world and that they let anyone into the school. It doesn't sound very prestigious to me. I would hate to pay $49,000 for a worthless degree. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Sharon,

I attended LCB Paris, Ottawa. The US partner schools, from my understanding, do not offer the same level of education that the "full patch" schools do. The program is greatly condensed and the class sizes seem to be extremely large. I do know that our Chefs would often travel to the US schools to audit programs. PM me if you want further details, that I'll admit right now, would be based on what I've heard, not seen.

--Al


----------



## rickb1415 (Nov 4, 2007)

I attend LCB Pittsburgh and we have small class sizes, and the program seems great. Our school has a lot of well known chefs and faculty members. I'm satisfied so far. Also a good friend of mine attended this same school 5 years ago and has been doing great, and recomends the school to people all the time.


----------

